# Amante infedele



## animalibera (24 Aprile 2014)

nooooo non si possono sentire queste cose ( oggi tu sei la seconda che mi ripasso )....io non ho grandi aspettative però nel momento che ci corteggiamo e che filtriamo non mi puoi dire che oggi io sono la seconda...naaaaaa e che razza di uomo è uno che ti dice una cosa del genere ....anche per una semplice avventura ...io pretendo di sentirmi l unica in quel momento di essere completamento di un desiderio anche se solo sessuale....e lo stesso vale per l'uomo che è con me in quel momento....mi piace farlo sentire unico e speciale.....insomma un po' di gioco d'amore ci deve essere ...sennò che squallore....


----------



## oceano (26 Aprile 2014)

Quello che scrivi mi sembra il "minimo sindacale" specialmente tra amanti  , mi ricorda una certa persona che metteva le mani avanti addirittura prima del primo incontro, conoscendo comunque anche altre persone e tenendole lì, non si sa mai


----------

